# New Dante Embedded Platform embraces SHARC DSP..



## nightjar (May 4, 2021)

*New Dante Embedded Platform embraces SHARC DSP..*

Wonder what products will emerge?

More affordable interfaces offering Dante?

*Read all about it:*

https://audioxpress.com/news/audinate-announces-availability-of-dante-embedded-platform-for-analog-devices-sharc-audio-digital-signal-processors (Dante Embedded Platform)


----------



## nightjar (May 5, 2021)

From the linked article:

_“Audinate sees a shared opportunity as the AV industry migrates to products running on standard computing architectures,” says Bob Ehlers, Vice President of Product Management at Audinate. “The Analog Devices ADSP-SC5xx processors extend the premium audio quality of professional AV systems by adding the industry-standard Dante connectivity to more workflows. The addition of the validated support for Dante-as-software is truly a win-win for developers and end customers alike.”

With minimal additional hardware and low marginal costs, Dante Embedded Platform provides powerful, flexible and cost-effective software-based solutions with Dante audio networking already on board. The result is impressive interoperability with the thousands of Dante-enabled products – from hundreds of OEMs – already installed in countless installations.

The Dante Embedded Platform for Analog Devices’ ADSP-SC5xx DSPs offers an ARM Cortex core, up to two high-performance SHARC audio DSPs with high on-chip RAM, and audio connectivity peripherals. This is ideal for AV-over-IP applications and provides a single-chip system solution. Additionally, the SHARC DSPs provide a rich ecosystem of advanced audio processing algorithms enabled by Analog Devices’ Sigma Studio graphical programming environment that shortens customer time to market.

“Analog Devices is pleased to work with Audinate to bring Dante software to the ADSP-SC5xx SHARC DSP processors,” says David Dashefsky, Director Consumer AV at Analog Devices. “We can now enable an ecosystem of SHARC DSPs with Dante connectivity, providing a powerful and compelling solution for the professional AV industry.”_


----------



## colony nofi (May 5, 2021)

Tis interesting. I can see this coming to large scale PA systems for venues first. I can see how that use case would make commercial sense.

What does it mean for composers and sound design facilities? I'm not sure. We've gone thru the age of external DSP to the point where CPU's can handle a huge amount without the cost / technical issues with going outside the standard single system. We even have the ability to run plugins on servers now - which looks like an interesting path for facilities. I'm not sure what is to gain by this - but I'm also VERY interested to see the types of hardware that adopts this platform. I use audio over IP every day in various ways on various projects, and its proven its benefit over many many different use cases.


----------



## nightjar (May 5, 2021)

Hmmmm... imagine UAD using this to make an interface similar to Focusrite RedNet X2P for less $$$ and with Unison Mic Pre's right there with the artist instead at the engineer...

Priced around $500 like the Apollo Solo

It would also be a cue mix distribution to each performer. One box for both mic pre and headphones.

A laptop, 5-6 of these boxes, an ethernet switch and CAT 6 cables.... you have super-capable mobile recording rig.


----------



## colony nofi (May 5, 2021)

nightjar said:


> Hmmmm... imagine UAD using this to make an interface similar to Focusrite RedNet X2P for less $$$ and with Unison Mic Pre's right there with the artist instead at the engineer...
> 
> Priced around $500 like the Apollo Solo
> 
> ...


Oh for sure! 
And IIRC eventide and Strymon are both using sharc's in their guitar pedals (that a LOT of composers use...)
Yeah, I'm beginning to see some pretty neat use cases.
UAD - eh, not sure. I remember talking to some analog devices guys back 3 or so years ago and they said the UAD crew were pretty much not interested in looking at devices utilising an ARM processor alongside Sharc cores. Though we didn't really get into things terribly deeply...


----------



## nightjar (May 6, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> UAD - eh, not sure. I remember talking to some analog devices guys back 3 or so years ago and they said the UAD crew were pretty much not interested in looking at devices utilising an ARM processor alongside Sharc cores. Though we didn't really get into things terribly deeply...


Perhaps that non-interest was them interpreting your query as them porting their plugins to run on ARM as well as SHARC.

However I believe the use of ARM in this new chip is not intended for plugin DSP, that would remain the function of SHARC, the ARM is there to handle other functions of the product where the SHARC is not as well suited.

So UAD might find these new chips to be very useful in new products that incorporate Dante as an inter-device connection for aggregation and distribution.


----------



## twincities (May 6, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> We've gone thru the age of external DSP to the point where CPU's can handle a huge amount without the cost / technical issues with going outside the standard single system.


i think you're on the nose with the PA management direction. for studio use i don't see this as a "plugins per channel" kinda thing, more like being able to eq/level your monitors, time allign/crossover your sub, have headphone profiles for those outputs, etc. 

i kinda of doubt audinate is looking to get into the waves/uad style server market and muddy their waters that drastically. my bet is certainly on "dsp" of the lake/driverack/galaxy variety.


----------

